# red tomatoe wine



## Country Roads (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, I am making a red tomatoe wine. After reading your posts on tomatoe wine, I guess I should have made green tomatoe instead of red. But the deed is done. My question. When it is finished, could I add Bloody Mary mix to it? I am looking for a non-sweet V8 flavor.


----------



## Country Roads (Sep 16, 2012)

To make this more clear. Can I add the mix to the wine before I bottle it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I probably would have added a few jalapeños in with it also. I've never made this but have always been interested in make green tomato wine. They say it has a chardonnay character to it.

All I can say is you might be the leader on this. Do some bench trails and experiment. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Country Roads (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmm. It is on it's second day of fermentation. Looks good so far. I have fresh basil, but I think I will refrigerate this and add it after the sugars are fermented out. Really wish I had not made five gallons to begin with. But will certainly keep you posted.


----------



## iVivid (Oct 21, 2013)

I made red tomato wine. Loved it especially with Italian food (and for cooking with). It had the most unique flavour and was nice to have a sip but you didn't want too much of it to drink.


----------

